# LG turds charging unevenly



## Jebula999 (28/1/16)

Sup Vapes.

So I just looked at my batteries charging and noticed this. 

Should I be worried? 






Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (28/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes.
> 
> So I just looked at my batteries charging and noticed this.
> 
> ...



Probably, looks like a blue UFO hovering over your batteries, dont go near the beam.

On the charging side of things, swop the batteries over to check if its the charger position or that rhs batt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jebula999 (28/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Probably, looks like a blue UFO hovering over your batteries, dont go near the beam.
> 
> On the charging side of things, swop the batteries over to check if its the charger position or that rhs batt.


I noticed the middle one charging faster last time. Finished about an hour before the other 2. But now all 3 are charging at different rates


----------



## Rebel (28/1/16)

I am experiencing the same with the Samsung surfs.
What could be the reason for this?


----------



## blujeenz (28/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> I noticed the middle one charging faster last time. Finished about an hour before the other 2. But now all 3 are charging at different rates


geeps, I didnt see the middle one, its kinda dark.
So, put the middle one in the rh position and the rh one in the middle and check if the lit leds follow the batts or stay the same.


----------



## blujeenz (28/1/16)

Rebel said:


> I am experiencing the same with the Samsung surfs.
> What could be the reason for this?


Theres only 2 causes, either the batts with changing chemistry, or the charger charging at diff rates.
If its the charger and 1 position charges quicker, then cleaning the contacts in the charge bays might help.
If its the battery changing chemistry ala capacity, then its no longer suitable for 1 half of a "paired" batt pack in a device.
More testing will reveal the severity of the problem and whether you could be happy using it in a single batt regulated mod... or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (29/1/16)

I have experienced the same in my rechargeable batteries that I use to power my camera flash. I have 16 batteries and have used different chargers and they are never fully charged at exactly the same time. Don't think it is something to be concerned about


----------



## Alex (29/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Probably, looks like a blue UFO hovering over your batteries, dont go near the beam.
> 
> On the charging side of things, swop the batteries over to check if its the charger position or that rhs batt.



I loled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (29/1/16)

Also had this in the past with some batteries. Strangely it just stopped eventually


----------



## Keegan (29/1/16)

my understanding of the Nitecore i4 (2014) version is that
"
_* The charger has two charge circuit, one is serving slot #1 and #3, the other is serving slot #2 and #4.
* When a charge circuit has batteries in both slots, [it] will use 2 second on each in a 4 second cycle._

"
http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Nitecore Intellicharger i4 UK.html

In effect, the charging rates would be
* 1 battery in either Slot 1,2,3 or 4, then 750mA (max) 100 % of time.
* 2 batteries in Slots 1&2, 1&4 or 2&3, then 750mA (max) 100% of the time.
* 2 batteries in Slots 1&3 or 2&4, then 750mA (max) 50% of the time.
* 3 batteries would equate to 2 being changed at 750mA (max) 50% of the time, one at 100% of the time
* 4 batteries would be 750mA (max), 50% of the time.

All of the above still following CC, CV curves.

So with 3 batteries, the charge rate will be slower for 2 batteries compared to the remaining one.

You could insert another battery in the remaining slot, however you have to match Ah and have that one battery at full discharge when deciding to charge the other 3.
"
When one of the batteries are full, it will use the full current on the other battery. I wonder if it is a software bug that the pulses are very fast.
"
again, from above link.

So add to the uneven charging, the uneven discharging of the batteries by a mod, you should over time see more uneven dis/charging.

Well thats my understanding and why I think the i4 should not be used for charging 3 married batteries, like those required for the RX200. Maybe my understanding is incorrect?


The better alternative charger (in South Africa) would be the Efest Luc Blu6
* 6 slots
* User selected charging rate
* Slot 1 and 6 can charge at 0.5, 1 or 2A (2A should only be used for 26650)
* Slot 2,3,4,5 can charge at 0.5 or 1A
* Total combined charging limited to 4A

PS. Its a bit disingenuous how Nitecore describes the i4, though they do start independent charging means different battery types.
_Output current: 375mA × 4 / 750mA × 2

2. The i4 features four charging slots, with each slot able to charge batteries
independently. Rechargeable batteries of differing chemistries and voltages may be
charged simultaneously using 1, 2, 3 or all 4 of the charging slots.

Note: When four batteries are charged at the same time, each charging slot will receive
a maximum output current of 375mA. When one or two batteries are charged, each slot
will receive a maximum output current of 750mA.

though they do warn for AAA batteries:
2. Due to the aforementioned reasons, it is recommended that a minimum of two (2)
AAA or 10440 rechargeable batteries are placed into the charging slots together.
When charging two batteries in the i4, be sure to always place them in either slot 1
and 3 or slot 2 and 4._

http://charger.nitecore.com/html/uploads/ueditor/image/product/i4/I4_UM_EN.pdf?d341d9

How differentiate between i4 (V2?) and i4 (2014)
http://charger.nitecore.com/the-2014-version-new-i4-continues-to-use-the-existing-packaging

LG HG2 datasheet
https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjYwt2I0c7KAhWMnRoKHXPvCLEQFgghMAE&url=http://keeppower.com.ua/download/2015-06/datasheet-LG_INR18650HG2-1.pdf&usg=AFQjCNFut3IskPI7wWMQyjKqe4I4FW1wtQ&sig2=XKn0VYBVuxrfjVrq8Yr_Xg

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Jebula999 (3/2/16)

I just checked the voltage of my batteries and one is quite high.. 






Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------

